# 2005 WMAA US Instructors Camp



## James Miller (Jun 9, 2005)

Im proud to announce the *2005 WMAA US Instructors Camp.*

The camp information is as follows: 

*When is the camp?*
August 5 - 7, 2005

*Where are we training?*
WMAA Headquarters (Horizon Martial Arts) 
252 Center Road
West Seneca (Buffalo), NY 14224 

*What to bring?*
Arnis Sticks
Training Dagger
Focus Pads & Gloves

*Cost? * 
*WMAA Members * 
$199 by July 18, 2005 
$249 after July 18, 2005 
Call about Group rates.

*Non - Members*
$299 by July 18, 2005
$349 after July 18, 2005

*Who is the Instructor?*
Datu Tim Hartman has been a personal student of Grand Master Remy Presas for over 15 years. He has been featured in Black Belt and Filipino Martial Arts Magazine. In addition to teaching in the United States Mr. Hartman has also taught in Canada, Germany, Denmark, Sweden, and England. Since Grand Master Presas retirement Mr. Hartman has formed the World Modern Arnis Alliance to help preserve the foundations of the art and share it with the next generation of students. For more about Datu Hartman go to www.DatuHartman.com

*Special Features:*

There will be a *barbeque and pool party * Saturday night after training. In addition there will be evaluation and certification for *EDT and Grading Officer* status. 


This camp is meant to be small so it will be limited to a *total of 16 participants.*

More to follow. :asian:


----------



## hardheadjarhead (Jun 9, 2005)

Count me as one of the sixteen.


Regards,


Steve


----------



## Cebu West (Jun 9, 2005)

I'm in

Sal


----------



## arnisador (Jun 9, 2005)

I hope to be there--I'm still trying to square that with being in Albuquerque by 15 August. If I come, my son will likely come too.


----------



## dearnis.com (Jun 10, 2005)

I'm in on this one 

(Sal- I'm on extended shift this week; I'll email you after the weekend).


----------



## James Miller (Jun 10, 2005)

We currently have only *12* spots remaining. :asian:


----------



## James Miller (Jun 12, 2005)

As of today 6-12-05, we have 10 spot remaining.

artyon:


----------



## jaybacca72 (Jun 18, 2005)

well if all you yocals are going count the wookie in aswell,it's been awhile for me so go easy on me (not). can't wait to do some quality training in arnis with my fellow wmaa brothers,if i have not worked with you before let's remedy that at this event i want the opportunity to get to know everyone there. 
later
jay arnold
CANADA artyon:


----------



## ARNIS PRINCESS (Jun 27, 2005)

If you haven't already done so, I'd start looking into hotel information.

 :asian:


----------



## James Miller (Jul 1, 2005)

There are 6 spots left for camp. Have a happy 4th of July!



artyon:


----------



## arnisador (Jul 1, 2005)

DJ and I are definitely coming. We may have to leave a little early on Sunday--he has to be back in Terre Haute by Monday afternoon for an appointment.


----------



## NARC (Jul 3, 2005)

%-} Trying to make arrangements to attend...


----------



## James Miller (Aug 3, 2005)

Greetings All-

This is a last minute update for this weekend's *WMAA Instructor Cam*p.  The camp officially runs August 5th through 7th at WMAA headquarters in Buffalo.  Informal classes will be starting Thursday afternoon(August 4th) for those who will be arriving early.  Topics being covered will primarily cover the WMAA curriculum as well as certification for *grading officers, EDT* and *Solo Baston* program.  Datu Hartman will be teaching this weekends' event and in case anyone was wondering, the recent car accident has not hampered his ability to teach.  We will also be discussing future plans for the organization as well as viewing a segment in the September NAPMA package featuring Datu Hartman.  This segment will be seen in twenty one countries and we will be discussing our new referral programs as well as future advertising campaigns. 

For those who haven't registered by now, the camp fees are as follows: $349 for non-WMAA members; $249 for WMAA members; $149 for anyone who attended the 2005 Buffalo Camp this past June.  In addition to the training we will also be having a pool party at Datu Tim's and Janice's residence.  Just remember if you lay your food down, Thor and Loki will most likely eat it.  For more information feel free to contact our headquarters at 716-675-0899.  

Respectfully yours,

James Miller
Administrative Assistant


----------



## Datu Kelly S. Worden (Aug 4, 2005)

Rock On Datu Tim,

Looks like this is a excellent weekend for Modern Arnis training, Wish you great success with the WMAA Camp, sounds like it is well on the way to providing a solid opportunity to expand on the art! 

Datu Tim puts his heart and soul into sharing Modern Arnis staying on the leading edge of concepts and progression.

 I surely don't have to say "_Train Hard Arnisador's,"_ but through the flurry of swinging sticks, "_Don't forget to have fun!"_

Respectfully, Datu Kelly


----------



## Datu Tim Hartman (Aug 4, 2005)

Datu Kelly S. Worden said:
			
		

> Rock On Datu Tim,
> 
> Looks like this is a excellent weekend for Modern Arnis training, Wish you great success with the WMAA Camp, sounds like it is well on the way to providing a solid opportunity to expand on the art!
> 
> ...


Thanks Datu Kelly! 

It's a shame that we are relatively close yet working on the same weekend. I hope your event goes well. Maybe we can work out a future east coast trip so we can hang out do a little training and exchange some RP stories.

I hope you have a safe flight,
Datu Tim


----------



## Datu Kelly S. Worden (Aug 4, 2005)

Yo Datu Tim,,,

Well that would be cool indeed and I am sure the near future will bring us together for a joint seminar event.

 According to Dan McConnell who is hosting my Ohio seminar, he has never received so many pre-registrations for a seminar in all his years of promoting!

The Ohio event is already full, yet we are planning on opening the doors and letting the numbers continue to rise.

So let's shake the *Pillars of Hell* and make those sticks smoke!

I picked up a new portable DVD player so I guess I'll just catch up on some movies during the long flights..

Good luck in New York !

Datu Kelly


----------



## arnisador (Aug 8, 2005)

A double-Datu event sounds great! I hope it works out.


----------



## Cebu West (Aug 8, 2005)

The camp was fantastic. With just the instructors there we did a lot of training in a non formal setting. We covered a good bit of material with plenty of hands on work.
Some of what we covered in depth were the new *EDT* and *Solo Baston * programs as well as some upper end stick sparring methods. 

During one of our breaks we watched a preview of the soon to be released NAPMA video that contained a 20 minute training demo by Datu Hartman and the WMAA. It looked great and should have a positive effect for all the FMA groups. 

Our time was well spent with training and good friends.

Sal


----------



## arnisador (Aug 8, 2005)

I agree with Mr. Todaro! We covered a lot of ground both in terms of training specific techniques, and in discussing the whys and wherefores of the techniques, including how to teach them. Thanks as always to Mr. Hartman and Ms. Stranc for making this event a reality!

We covered material from the EDT and single ctick programs, plus some of the post black belt requirements. There was also a pool-and-pizza party featuring a 150 pound dog swimming better than I can.


----------

